

How Secure Is Your Password - arb99
http://www.howsecureismypassword.net/

======
ricardobeat
Typing your passwords into a third-party's site is not a smart thing to do. At
the very least it will be added to a rainbow table, instantly becoming less
secure.

~~~
arb99
its js, not sent to server... did check that first ;).

(i'm not affiliated with the site at all btw)

